# Cherry Shrimp Vs Fire Red Shrimps



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

which one has more appetite for algae?
I know they are from the same family Fire red are the selective breeds. but is there any difference?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They are the exact same. Fire's or Painted Red's are just designer names for cherries that have been selectively bred for a full bright red colour. 

therefore neither has more of an appetite.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for your reply sir,
Just wana clear one more thing, I have heard that Cherry Shrimps breed faster than Fire reds is that correct?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Not sure about that... If you keep fire reds to breed, you should be selectively culling them I think.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Cherry Shrimp and Fire Reds breed at about the same rate. Its just that each generation of Fire Reds will give you X amount of lower grade/colour shrimps which you should remove to keep the intense of the colour. Hence the final count for Fire Red offsprings is lowered by the cull amount making it look like you have less.

You should be carefully how much you cull though, after 10 or more generations you run into issues if you have a really small genetic pool


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a good idea to trade to procure new bloodlines with other shrimp hobbyist.


----------

